# No Audio Device - Multimedia Audio Controller Error



## kbor (Mar 26, 2011)

My computer froze and had to be restarted improperly the other day, and ever since then I haven't had any sound. When I check Sounds and Audio Devices, it shows that I have no audio device. I cannot play sounds from any source, and when I try I get an error. The Device Manager shows Multimedia Audio Controller with the yellow question mark and exclamation point. I have no clue how to proceed.

I checked Everest and it said I have Creative EMU10K2 Audigy / Audigy 2 Audio Processor. I downloaded what I thought was the right driver, and there was an error upon installation.

Windows Audio is showing as Automatic and Started.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi kbor welcome to tsf,

whats the make and model of computer, if custom whats the motherboard make and model? goto manufacture web site and get drivers from their.


----------



## kbor (Mar 26, 2011)

The computer is a Gateway ESSEX2 4000811, and the motherboard is Intel Brownsville D845GBV. I have tried downloading drivers directly from Gateway, Intel, and Creative. I must be somehow downloading the wrong drivers because nothing has worked.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Did you make sure the audio driver is still turned on in the bios?
This appears to be the driver, have you followed the install instructions here:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=19826&uid=300651239


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

goto device manager and check for yellow marks next to sound and get the device instance id's and we can check that you have the right driver. or post the everest report.


----------



## kbor (Mar 26, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> Did you make sure the audio driver is still turned on in the bios?
> This appears to be the driver, have you followed the install instructions here:
> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=19826&uid=300651239


That link leads to a graphics driver, though I have tried downloading sound drivers directly from Gateway.

I just went into the BIOS and sound was disabled when I looked under Peripherals. I enabled it, and now it shows I have a SoundMAX when I look under Sounds and Audio Devices. However, I still have no sound. Should I have looked elsewhere in the BIOS to enable (or perhaps disable?) Creative?


----------



## kbor (Mar 26, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> goto device manager and check for yellow marks next to sound and get the device instance id's and we can check that you have the right driver. or post the everest report.


Device Manager/Other Devices/Multimedia Audio Controller:
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_00401102&REV_03\4&29817089&0&08F0

I do not have any yellow marks under Sounds, only under Other. Creative Audigy is not showing up anywhere.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

this should be your sound driver.
SoundMAX Integrated Digital Sound driver, version 5.12.01.3513

here is the instructions how to install
1. From the Start menu, click Control Panel. 

2. In Control Panel, click Performance and Maintenance. 

3. In Performance and Maintenance, click the System icon.

4. In the System Properties dialog box, click the Hardware tab, and then click Device Manager.

5. In Device Manager, double-click Sound video and game controllers, and then double-click SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio.

6. In the SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio Properties dialog box, click the Drivers tab, and then click Update Driver.

7. In the Hardware Update Wizard dialog box, select Install from a list or specific location (Advanced), and then click Next.

8. In the next dialog box, select Don't search I will choose the driver to install, and then click Next.

9. In the Hardware Update Wizard dialog box, click Have Disk.

10. In the Install From Disk dialog box, type: C:\Cabs\7513150. Click OK.

11. In the Hardware Update Wizard dialog box, to install the driver, click Next.

12. Files copy.

13. In the Hardware Update Wizard dialog box, click Finish.


----------



## kbor (Mar 26, 2011)

Oscer, I had that driver version installed. I followed your directions and did a reinstall, but it still doesn't work.

After I enabled sound in the BIOS, Everest is now showing two devices under Audio:
Creative EMU10K2 Audigy / Audigy 2 Audio Processor
Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0]

Before I changed the BIOS, only Creative was showing. Do I need to somehow disable the Creative sound card in order to have the on-board audio work? I don't know how to proceed.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

so you have an add on sound card and onboard?


----------



## kbor (Mar 26, 2011)

Apparently, yes. I don't know too much about this, but I assumed that Creative Audigy is an add-on and the SoundMAX is on-board. SoundMAX didn't even show up until I enabled sound in the BIOS. It would probably work if I somehow disabled Creative Audigy. The Creative card is the one with the problem.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can take the card out. and do you have the speakers in the right spot?


----------

